# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  صفات الداعية الناجح.........الشي  صالح الفوزان حفظه الله

## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين, وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأتباعه الى يوم الدين.
أما بعد:
فان موضوع الدعوة الى الله سبحانه وتعالى موضوع مهم, فالدعوة الى الله تعني طلب الدخول في دين الله عز وجل, فان الله عز وجل خلق الخلق لعبادته قال تعالى ( وما خلقت الجن والأنس الا ليعبدون  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ان الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين ) (الذاريات:56_58).
وعبادتهم لله يرجع نفعها اليهم,لأنهم هم المحتاجون الى عبادة الله سبحانه وتعالى, أما الله _جل وعلا_ فانه غني عنهم وعن عبادتهم, قال تعالى:( ان تكفروا أنتم ومن في الأرض جميعا فان الله لغني حميد) (ابراهيم 8), وفي الحديث القدسي يقول الله تعالى:(ياعبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم, وانسكم وجنكم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئا, ياعبادي لو أن اولكم وآخركم وانسكم وجنكم كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل منكم ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئا, ياعبادي انما هي أعمالكم أحصيها لكم ثم أوفيكم اياها, فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله ومن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن الا نفسه)اه. وللحديث تكملة.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فالعباد هم الذين بحاجة الى أن يعبدوا الله من أجل أن ينالوا رضا الله ومغفرته ورحمته, ومن أجل ان يدخلهم جنته وينقذهم من عذابه, ولذا خلقهم الله سبحانه وتعالى, ولكن اقتضت حكمته سبحانه وتعالى أن يختبرهم, وأن يمتحنهم, ليتميز بذلك أهل طاعته من أهل معصيته, والشيطان وحزبه يدعون الناس للخروج عن عبادة الله الى معصية الله والى اتباع الأهواء والشهوات, ولذلك أرسل الله سبحانه وتعالى الرسل يدعون الناس الى الخير, والشياطين تدعوهم الى الشر, والله جل وعلا يدعو عباده الى طاعته وعبادته:(والله يدعو الى الجنة والمغفرة باذنه ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يتذكرون)(البقرة 221).
(والله يدعو الى دار السلام ويهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم) (يونس 25).
(يدعوكم ليغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ويؤخركم الى أجل مسمى) (ابراهيم 10).
فالله يدعو عباده الى أن يعبدوه ويتوبوا اليه ويستغفروه وأرسل الرسل يدعون الناس الى ذلك وكلف العلماء ورثة الأنبياء بالدعوة اليه سبحانه وتعالى من أجل مصلحة العباد ومن اجل منفعتهم.يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فالدعوة الى الله قائمة منذ حصل ما حصل بين آدم وعدوه الشيطان وعندما تكفل الشيطان باغواء بني آدم من استطاع منهم واضلالهم:(ان الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا انما يدعو حزبه ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير)(فاطر 6).فلا شك أن هناك دعاة الى الخير, وهناك دعاة الى الباطل من شياطين الجن والانس, حكمة من الله سبحانه وتعالى وابتلاء وامتحان للعباد منذبدء الخليقة الى آخر الدنيا, والصراع مستمر بين الحق والباطل, وبين الدعاة الى الخير والدعاة الى الشر, والله سبحانه وتعالى اثنى على الدعاة الى الله, قال تعالى:(ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا الى الله وعمل صالحا وقال انني من المسلمين  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولاتستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن)(فصلت 33_34). فأخبر أن الدعاة الى الله هم أحسن الناس قولا, وأيضا وصف الدعاة بأنهم يعملون بما يدعون الناس اليه:(وعمل صالحا). فالداعية يجب أن يكون أول من يمتثل بما يدعو اليه من الطاعة والعبادة حتى يكون قدوة صالحة, وحتى تصدق أقواله أعماله, ولهذا يقول نبي الله شعيب عليه السلام(وما أريد أن أخالفكم الى ما أنهاكم عنه ان أريد الا الاصلاح ما استطعت وما توفيقي الا بالله عليه توكلت واليه أنيب) (هود 88).وقوله تعالى:(وقال انني من المسلمين), أي: ينتسب الى الاسلام والى المسلمين وجماعة المسلمين لا ينتسب الى أحد سوى المسلمين.يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ثم بين الله سبحانه وتعالى أن الداعية الى الله يتعرض الى أذى من الناس ولكن أوصاه أن يدفع بالتي هي أحسن, فاذا أساء أحد اليه فانه يقابل الاساءة بالاحسان, لأن هذا يبعث على قبول دعوته:(ولاتستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن).فالداعية حينما يؤذى فانه لايلتفت الى ما يقال وما يفعل ضده, وأيضا يقابل الاساءة بالاحسان فيحسن الى من أساء اليه من أجل أن يجتلب الناس الى الخير, لأنه لايريد الانتصار لنفسه, وانما يريد الخير للناس ولهذا فان النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم ينتصر لنفسه قط, وانما يغضب وينتصر اذا انتهكت حرمات الله سبحانه وتعالى, أما هو في نفسه فهو يؤذى ويقال فيه ويتكلم فيه ولم ينتصر لنفسه, بل يحتسب الأجر عند الله سبحانه وتعالى.
وهذا أيضا من مقومات الدعوة: الاحسان الى المدعوين وان أساءوا,هذا مما يجلبهم الى الخير ويرغبهم في الخير, اما مقابلتهم بالاساءة فان هذا ينفرهم :(ادفع بالتي هي أحسن).
ثم بين اثر ذلك فقال (فاذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم)(فصلت 34).
ثم بين أن هذه الصفة صفة عزيزة, يعني: كون الانسان يصبر ويتحمل ويقابل الاساءة بالاحسان هذه صفة عزيزة فقال (وما يلقاها الا الذين صبروا)(فصلت 35). هذه تحتاج الى صبر, وهو حبس النفس عن الجزع, حبس النفس عن ارادة الانتقام والانتصار وتوطين النفس هذا ما يدفع به العدو الانسي, يدفع بالاحسان اليه حتى تجتلب مودته ويتألف على الخير, أما العدو الشيطاني فبين الله ما يدفع به فقال:(واما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه هو السميع العليم) (فصلت 36). يتبع.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فالداعية الى الله يتعرض الى شياطين الانس وشياطين الجن: أما شياطين الانس فيقابلهم بالاحسان عن اساءتهم, والصفح عن زلتهم وعدم الالتفات الى ما يقولون. أما العدو الجني فانه يدفع بالاستعاذة.
هذا طريق الداعية الناجح أنه يستمر في دعوته الى الله, أنه لا يفت في عضده أو يفل من عزمه أن فلانا أساء اليه أو تكلم فيه, لأنه لا يدعو لنفسه ولا ينتصر لنفسه, وانما يدعو الى الله عز وجل, فالدعوة الى الله معناها: طلب الدخول في دين الله عز وجل الذي خلق الخلق من أجله, والذي به سعادتهم وصلاحهم وفلاحهم.
فالداعية الى الله لا يريد من الناس أن يردوا اليه جزاء على دعوته, وانما يريد الأجر من الله. والداعية الى الله لا يريد الرفعة والعلو في الأرض وانما يريد المصلحة للناس ومنفعة الناس, ويريد اخراجهم من الظلمات الى النور.
هذا الذي يريده الداعية الناجح وأما الذي يعكس ذلك يريد مظهرا أو يريد ثناء من الناس فهذا لاشك أنه يرجع من أول الطريق عندما يقابل أول عقبة, أما الذي يدعو الى الله فانه لا ينثني بل يستمر في دعوته: ( قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا ) (الأنعام 90) . كل الأنبياء _ عليهم الصلاة والسلام _ يقولون لأممهم: لآ نسألكم عليه أجرا, وانما نريد النفع لكم والخير, فان قبلتم فذلك هو المقصود, واذا لم تقبلوا فنحن قد أبرأنا ذمتنا وأقمنا الحجة عليكم.
يتبع.

----------


## التميمي العراقي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجزى الله خيراً العلامة الفوزان حفظه الله .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والدعوة الى الله تسبق الجهاد, لأن الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان اذا أرسل جيوشه يوصيهم بأن يدعو الناس قبل مقاتلتهم, يبدءوهم بالدعوة الى الله فان استجابوا فالحمد لله, وان لم يستجيبوا فعند ذلك يقاتلون ويجاهدون لاعلاء كلمة الله عز وجل, فالكفار يدعون الى الدخول في دين الله, والمسلمون الذين عندهم انحراف في العقيدة يدعون الى تصحيح العقيدة, والمسلمون الذين عندهم استقامة على العقيدة ولكن عندهم بعض المعاصي والمخالفات يدعون الى التوبة والى ترك الذنوب والمعاصي, فالدعوة الى الله مطلوبة, وهي تتنوع بحسب الحاجة, فلا بد من الدعوة الى الله عز وجل, وظيفة الأنبياء والمرسلين وأتباعهم من العلماء المصلحين الى أن تقوم الساعة, ولايجوز تركها, يقول الله عز وجل(كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله) (آل عمران 110).
ويقول(ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون الى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون) (آل عمران 104).
فوظيفة هذه الأمة هي الدعوة الى الله سبحانه وتعالى, لأخراج الناس من الظلمات الى النور, والله سبحانه وتعالى أمر نبيه بالدعوة الى الله :(أدع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي أحسن) (النحل 125). هذا أمر من الله سبحانه وتعالى لنبيه, ثم بين له المنهج الذي يسير عليه في دعوته:(قل هذه سبيلي أدعو الى الله على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين) (يوسف 108). في هاتين الآيتين يتبين لنا حكم الدعوة الى الله وأنه واجب, لأن الله أمر به رسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: , وأخبر أن أتباع هذا الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يدعون الى الله كما دعا اليه الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: , (هذه سبيلي ادعوا الى الله على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني). يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ثم لابد أن يكون منهج الدعوة موافقا لما شرعه الله سبحانه وتعالى, وليست مناهج الدعوة مفوضة الى الناس يضعون مناهج لأنفسهم, المنهج وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى ورسمه وطبقه الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في سيرته العطرة, وكذلك أتباع الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ساروا على منهج الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في دعوته, وأي واحد يحدث منهجا يخالف منهج الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  _ منهج الكتاب والسنة _, فانه يكون مخطئا في منهجه, وبالتالي لا تنجح دعوته, بل تكون دعوته غير صحيحة, انما ينجح في دعوته اذا ترسم خطا الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: , وأخذ منهج الدعوة من الكتاب والسنة, وفي هاتين الآيتين بيان واضح لذلك نأخذ منهما: أنه يشترط في منهج الدعوة بادئ ذي بدء أن تكون النية خالصة لله عز وجل, وأن يكون مقصود الداعية ثواب الله سبحانه وتعالى, واقامة دينه واصلاح المدعوين على الطريق السليم, لايريد عرضا من أعراض الدنيا, ولا علوا في الأرض ولا رياء ولا سمعة ولا طمعا دنيويا, وانما يريد وجه الله, ويريد أيضا اخراج الناس من الظلمات الى النور, ومن الضلال الى الهدى, ومن الكفر الى الايمان, ومن المعصية الى الطاعة, هذا المقصود.
وفي قوله تعالى(الى الله) التنبيه على الاخلاص, يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله على هذه الآية (أدعوا الى الله): فيه التنبيه على الاخلاص, لأن أكثر الناس انما يدعو الى نفسه.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أقول: ولايدعو الى جماعة أو حزب أو شخص غير محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: , ولا الى مذهب غير دين الاسلام ولا الى جماعة غير جماعة المسلمين _ أهل السنة والجماعة _ , (وقال انني من المسلمين).
فعلى الداعية أن يدعو الى الله ولا يدعو الى نفسه, لأن أكثر الناس يدعو الى نفسه, ولذلك فاذا حصل عليه شئ من الأذى أو من التنقص أو من أي عائق من العوائق تأثر, لأن هذا عنده يخدش في نفسه وفي شخصيته, أما الذي يدعو الى الله فانه لايهمه أمدحه الناس أو لم يمدحوه, لأنه يريد وجه الله عز وجل, واذا أصابه شئ فهو في سبيل الله عز وجل.
الصفة الثانية من المنهج: أنه يشترط في الذي يدعو الى الله أن يكون على بصيرة, يكون على علم بما يدعو اليه, بأن يتعلم أولا العلم الذي يستطيع به أن يدعو الناس الى الله عز وجل.
فالجاهل لايصلح للدعوة وان كانت نيته صالحة, وان كان يدعو الى الله بقصده وعزمه ولكن اذا لم يكن عنده علم فانه لايصلح للدعوة, لأنه ليس معه مؤهل شرعي, لأن الذي يدعو الى الله يحتاج الى أن يبين للناس الخطأ من الصواب في العقيدة, في العبادات, وفي المعاملات, وفي الآداب والأخلاق, وفي الأحوال الشخصية, وفي جميع أمور الشرع, يحتاج الى يبين لهم هذه الأشياء, واذا لم يكن عنده علم فكيف يبين لهم, هل يقول فيها يجهل, يحلل ويحرم بجهل؟ هذه مصيبة عظيمة, هذا يضلل الناس وان كان مقصده حسنا الا أنه بعدم علمه يضلل الناس, قد يحرم حلالا وقد يحل حراما, وقد يفتي خطأ فلا يصلح للدعوة الا من كان مؤهلا بالعلم الشرعي المستفاد من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: على بصيرة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: : والبصيرة هي العلم, والذي يدعو الى الله يعترضه خصوم ويعترضه مشبهون ويعترضه منافقون, فاذا لم يكن مؤهلا بالعلم الشرعي الذي يستطيع به أن يرد على شبهاتهم وخصوماتهم فانه ينهزم من أول الطريق وينتصرون عليه ويكون هذا على حساب الدعوة.
كيف يستطيع أن يجيب على المشكلات وعلى الشبهات وعلى التضليلات انسان ليس عنده علم شرعي؟ فالبصيرة في الدعوة وهي العلم من ضروريات الدعوة, أما مجرد النية الصالحة ومجرد محبة الخير بدون علم هذا لايكفي, وأنتم ترون الآن أن المحاضرين وأن الوعاظ الذين يتكلمون في تجمعات الناس يتعرضون لأسئلة واجابات بعد كل محاظرة بعد كل كلمة, فاذا لم يكن المتكلم أو المحاضر على علم, كيف يستطيع أن يجيب هؤلاء الجموع التي أمامه عنده؟
يتبع

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

ما شاء الله .. جزاكم الله خيرا , أكمل أدام الله يراعكم للخير فنحن نتابع ولكن هل هذا تفريغ لمحاضرة صوتية للشيخ الفوزان ؟! .

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

> ما شاء الله .. جزاكم الله خيرا , أكمل أدام الله يراعكم للخير فنحن نتابع ولكن هل هذا تفريغ لمحاضرة صوتية للشيخ الفوزان ؟! .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزيتي خيرا أختي الكريمة, هو من كتاب(مجموعة رسائل دعوية ومنهجية) للشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقوله سبحانه: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: : تنزيه لله سبحانه وتعالى عما لايليق به وبراءة من المشركين, وكذلك أتباع هذا الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يتبرءون من الشرك ومن المشركين, لأن الشرك دعوة غير الله عز وجل, وعبادة غير الله عز وجل, فالذي يدعو الى الله لابد أن يتبرأ من أعداء الله, ويوالي أولياء الله سبحانه وتعالى, لقوله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وقال انني من المسلمين :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: , فينتمي الى حزب الله والى المسلمين لاينتمي الى المبادئ المشبوهة أو الأحزاب المشبوهة, وانما ينتمي الى حزب الله, الى جماعة المسلمين المخلصين لله عز وجل, هذه صفات الداعية الذي يقوم بهذا العمل الجليل.
وقال تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: : والحكمة: وضع الشئ في موضعه, وتطلق الحكمة ويراد بها العلم والفقه: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وأنزل الله عليك الكتاب والحكمة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (النساء 113).
وقيل: الحكمة: هي السنة النبوية والأحاديث النبوية, قال تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (البقرة 269).
وقال تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ولقد آتينا لقمان الحكمة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (لقمان 12), يعني: الفقه والبصيرة.
فالحكمة, كلمة يراد بها الفقه, ويراد بها وضع الشئ في موضعه اللائق به, وذلك مثل قوله: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أدعوا الى الله على بصيرة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: , يعني: على علم بما أدعو اليه. يتبع

----------


## عبدالعزيز التميمي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في قوله تعالى :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أدع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (النحل 125), والآية التي بعدها: ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى في هاتين الآيتين المدعوين, وأن الداعية يعامل كل فئة بما يتناسب معه.
الصنف الأول: الجهال: الذين ليس عندهم عناد, وليس عندهم اصرار على الخطأ, وانما وقعوا في الخطأ عن جهل, فهؤلاء يكفي أن يبين لهم الحق, فاذا بين لهم الحق انتقلوا اليه وتركوا ماهم عليه من الخطأ, ان هؤلاء لايحتاجون الا الى البيان لأنهم وقعوا في الخطأ من غير قصد وهم يريدون الحق, فلما بين لهم الحق انتقلوا اليه وتركوا ماهم عليه, هذه فئة من الناس يكفي فيها أن تبين لها الحق, وأن ترغبها فيه, وهي لاتريد الا الحق وتدور مع الحق, والحق ضالتها فاذا بين لها انتقلت اليه.
الصنف الثاني: من اذا بين له الحق, وبين ماهو عليه من الخطا يتكاسل عن الانتقال من الخطأ الى الصواب, ويكون عنده فتور, فهذا يحتاج الى موعظة بعد البيان, وأن تبين له عقوبة من تبين له الحق ولم يقبله ولم يبادر اليه, كما قال الله تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (الأنعام 110).
فالذي تبين له الحق ولم يقبله ولم يسارع اليه يخشى عليه من الزيغ, ومن تقلب القلب.
الصنف الثالث: من يكون عنده جدال بعد أن تبين له الحق يعرض شبهات ويعرض اشكالات يريد بها رد الحق, فهذا يحتاج الى جدال بالطريقة التي توصل الى الحق ولا يترتب عليها تنفير أو يترتب عليها عنف, بل جدال بالتي هي أحسن كما قال تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب الا بالتي هي أحسن الا الذين ظلموا منهم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: (العنكبوت 46)
فهذا يحتاج الى جدال لرد ما يدلي به من الشبهات, ومن ثم قلنا ان الداعية الى الله يحتاج الى علم, لأنه كيف يستطيع أن يجادل بالتي هي أحسن الا اذا كان عنده علم وكان عنده بصيرة تأهل بها وتسلح بها من الأول قبل أن يدخل الميدان.
اذن المدعوون: اما أن يكونوا جهالا يقبلون الحق اذا بين لهم, واما أن يكونوا عندهم شئ من الكسل بعد بيان الحق لهم فيحتاجون الى موعظة, واما أن يكون عندهم شبهات يتعلقون بها ويبررون ماهم عليه بشبهاتهم, فيحتاجون الى جدال حتى تزول شبهاتهم وتنقطع معذرتهم.

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وقد ذكر معنى هذا التقسيم على هاتين الآيتين الحافظ ابن كثير في (تفسيره), وذكره أيضا ابن القيم في (زاد المعاد), وشيخ الاسلام ذكره أيضا في (مجموع الفتاوى) أخذا من هذه الآية, ففيهما منهج الدعوة واضح لااشكال فيه, وأنه يعتمد أولا على الاخلاص لله, ويعتمد ثانيا على العلم, ويعتمد ثالثا على الطريقة الصحيحة التي بها توصل الدعوة الى الله عز وجل الى قلوب الناس, فاذا كانت الدعوة تسير على طريقة صحيحة فانها تصل الى القلوب, وينفع الله _ جل وعلا _ بها ولو لم يهتد بها الا القليل الا انها على مر الزمان تبقى آثارها فيهتدي بها أجيال مستقبلة.
واعتبروا بآثار الصالحين من علماء هذه الأمة حيث بقيت آثارهم بين الناس, مثل: شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية, وابن القيم وغيرهم من المصلحين نفع الله بدعوتهم في وقتهم, ونفع الله بها بعد وقتهم ولا يزال الناس ينتفعون بها, لأنها سارت على منهج صحيح وعلى علم شرعي وعلى بصيرة, فصار أثرها باقيا ومستمرا والحمد لله. يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وأيضا من منهج الدعوة الى الله عز وجل الأولويات في الدعوة بأن يبدأ بالأهم فالأهم كما هي دعوة الرسل _ عليهم الصلاة والسلام _.
فالرسل أول مايبدأون باصلاح العقيدة, لأنها هي الأساس, فاذا صحت العقيدة اتجهوا الى اصلاح بقية الأمور, فاتجهوا الى اصلاح المعاملات, والى اصلاح الأخلاق والسلوك, أما قبل اصلاح العقيدة فلايمكن أن تكون الدعوة ناجحة, لأنها لم تبن على أساس صحيح, وكل شئ بني على غير أساس فانه ينهار, ولذلك اتجهت دعوات الرسل _ عليهم الصلاة والسلام _ أول ما اتجهت الى اصلاح العقيدة, فكل رسول يقول لقومه أول مايقول لهم: اعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا,كما قالها نوح عليه السلام, وكما قالها هود, وكما قالها صالح, وكما قالها شعيب, وكما قالها ابراهيم, وكما قالها نبينا محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: , حيث بقي في مكة ثلاث عشرة سنة يأمر الناس باصلاح العقيدة, وذلك بعبادة الله وحده لاشريك له, وترك عبادة الأصنام والأشجار والأحجار, ثم بعد ماتقررت العقيدة نزلت عليه بقية شرائع الاسلام, فرضت الصلاة, فرضت الزكاة, فرض الصيام, فرض الحج, فرضت أوامر الاسلام بعد مااستقرت العقيدة واستقامت.يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وكان  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  اذا أرسل الدعاة يأمرهم أن يبدءوا بدعوة الناس الى اصلاح العقيدة, فحينما بعث  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  معاذا الى اليمن قال له: (انك تأتي قوما من أهل الكتاب, فليكن أول ما تدعوهم اليه: شهادة أن لااله الا الله, فان هم أجابوك لذلك, فأعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة, فان هم أجابوك لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم صدقة تؤخذ من أغنيائهم فترد في فقرائهم). 
انظروا أمره أن يبدأ بالعقيدة فاذا استجابوا للعقيدة ووحدوا الله عز وجل أمرهم بالصلاة, لأن الصلاة لاتصلح الا بعد اصلاح العقيدة, فاذا استجابوا لله وأقاموا الصلاة أمرهم بالزكاة, لأن الزكاة لاتصح الا بعد صلاح العقيدة واقامة الصلاة.
وهكذا الدين يبنى على أساس التوحيد والعبادة لله سبحانه وتعالى, فالدعاة يجب عليهم أن يهتموا بهذا الأمر وهو اصلاح عقائد الناس, وذلك دعوة الكفار الى الدخول في الاسلام بشهادة أن لااله الا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله, ودعوة المنتسبين الى الاسلام الذين عندهم خلل في العقيدة الى اصلاح عقيدتهم ولايكفي أن الانسان ينتسب الى الاسلام وهو مختل العقيدة.
فالاسلام لايتحقق الا اذا صلحت العقيدة والا فدعوة الاسلام مع انحراف العقيدة دعوة لاتكفي ولاتفيد صاحبها شيئا, وكذلك لما أعطى علي ابن أبي طالب ررر الراية يوم خيبر قال: (انفذ على رسلك, ثم انزل بساحتهم, ثم ادعهمالى الاسلام, وأخبرهم بما يجب عليهم من حق الله تعالى فيه, فوالله لأن يهدي بك الله رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم).
أمره أن يدعوهم الى الاسلام, والاسلام يبنى على الأركان: شهادة أن لااله الا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله, واقام الصلاة, وايتاء الزكاة, وصوم رمضان, وحج بيت الله الحرام.
وكذلك بقية أوامر الله وشرائعه كلها مكملات لهذه الأركان لكن الأساسات هي هذه الأركان الخمسة, ولما قال له ادعهم الى الاسلام لم يكتف بهذا بل قال له: (أخبرهم بما يجب عليهم من حق الله تعالى فيه), بأن تشرح لهم ماهو الاسلام, وان الاسلام أوامر وأركان وأحكام وعبادات ومعاملات. يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شرائع الاسلام كلها تدخل في مسمى الاسلام والا لو كان القصد الانتساب الى الاسلام فانه لا يحتاج الى أن يقول له أخبرهم بما يجب عليهم من حق الله تعالى, فالذي يدعو الى الاسلام يجب عليه أن يشرح ماهي حقيقة الاسلام؟ وماهي نواقض الاسلام؟ وماهي منقصات الاسلام؟ حتى يكون الناس على بصيرة, أما أن يدعو الى الاسلام دعاء مجملا فهذا لايكفي, لأن دعوى الاسلام يدعيها الكثير, ولكن الاسلام الصحيح هو الاسلام الذي جاء به الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الذي ليس فيه ناقض من نواقض الاسلام هذا هو الاسلام الصحيح, والا كلمة الاسلام اليوم كثيرة على الألسنة ولكن الاسلام الصحيح هو المقصود وهو المطلوب وهو الذي أمر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  علي ابن أبي طالب ررر أن يبينه للناس, وهذا يؤيد ما سبق من أن الداعية لابد أن يكون عالما بأحكام الاسلام من أجل أن يبين للمدعوين ما يجب عليهم من حق الله تعالى فيه, أما الجاهل بأحكام الاسلام فهذا لايستطيع اذا قالوا له: ماهوالاسلام؟ لايستطيع أن يشرح لهم الاسلام ويبين لهم الاسلام.
فالواجب في هذا الأمر واجب عظيم لابد من الدعوة الى الله, ولابد في الدعوة الى الله أن تقوم على أساس صحيح حتى تكون دعوة مثمرة مؤتية للمطلوب منها , فالدعوة الى الله فضلها عظيم كما قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (من دعا الى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لاينقص ذلك من اجورهم شيئا, ومن دعا الى ضلالة كان عليه من الاثم مثل آثام من تبعه لاينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئا).
وقال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في الحديث الذي سمعتم لعلي بن أبي طالب: (والله لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم). والمراد بها: الابل النفيسة, ومعناه: خير لك من الدنيا, وأنفس ما في الدنيا من الأموال, فكيف اذا اهتدى على يد الانسان جماعة من المسلمين وأجيال متلاحقة بسبب دعوة هذا المصلح الى الخير والى الله سبحانه وتعالى فان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه قلوا أو كثروا لاينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئا. يتبع

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فالدعوة الى الله مقام شريف وعمل جليل ولابد منها, ولكن لابد من الفقه في الدعوة بحيث تدعو الناس الى الله سبحانه وتعالى على بصيرة, ولابد من معرفة ماذا يشترط في الداعية الى الله سبحانه وتعالى حتى تكون الدعوة سائرة على منهج سليم, وحتى لايحصل اختلاف بين الدعاة الى الله, فانه ينجم الاختلاف مع الجهل, أما اذا تفقه الدعاة في الدعوة الى الله وعرفوا المنهج الصحيح فلن يختلفوا أبدا للقيام بها, انما يحصل الاختلاف اذا دخل في الدعوة من ليس أهلا لها, ومن لم يتأهل لها بالعلم النافع والاخلاص لله عز وجل فحينئذ يحصل الاختلاف, أما اذا تفقه الدعاة في الدعوة وخلصت نيتهم لله عز وجل وصار مقصودهم وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى فلن يختلفوا أبدا, وانما يتعاونون ويكونون يدا واحدة, يتعاونون على البر والتقوى.
هذا ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يوفقنا واياكم لما فيه صلاحنا, وان يجعلنا واياكم هداة مهتدين غير ضالين ولا مضلين, وأن يرزقنا واياكم البصيرة في دينه والعمل بشرعه والاخلص في طاعته. 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين. اه
أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما كتبنا وقرأنا, وأن نكون من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------

